# Divorce..Losing health insurance



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

In the past few years I have been under his medical insurance, before that I paid and received it through my job. Now that we are divorcing he is not obligated to keep me on his health insurance. If I pay through my employer it will cost $300/month for an individual plan. That doesn't include doctors fees and medicine. I also have a medical condition where I take daily meds. They cost over $2000/month w/o insurance. 

Does anyone know of a less expensive medical plan/insurance for the NY area? My primary concern is medication.


----------



## Lost40 (Dec 27, 2014)

This happened to me, when ex split - son and I both lost health insurance. I pay for independent coverage for son and I. I think I pay around $500/month and that is for both of us. It covers everything - doctors, medicine, etc. You pay a co-pay for visits and medicine. I got it through the ACA program I believe. I did lose my doctor on this particular plan... had to go off a list.


----------



## AMcKineth (Apr 6, 2014)

Hopelessus said:


> In the past few years I have been under his medical insurance, before that I paid and received it through my job. Now that we are divorcing he is not obligated to keep me on his health insurance. If I pay through my employer it will cost $300/month for an individual plan. That doesn't include doctors fees and medicine. I also have a medical condition where I take daily meds. They cost over $2000/month w/o insurance.
> 
> Does anyone know of a less expensive medical plan/insurance for the NY area? My primary concern is medication.


I'm not sure if it's a possibility with your situation, but if you haven't written up the divorce paperwork yet. Try and get something included for him to keep you on his insurance until the divorce is finalized. I've also heard you could technically stay on the same plan til the year rolled over after the divorce is finalized, but you'd want to check.

I don't know your situation, but it could buy you some time to figure out a new plan. Figure out if you can get assistance, etc.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hopelessus said:


> In the past few years I have been under his medical insurance, before that I paid and received it through my job. Now that we are divorcing he is not obligated to keep me on his health insurance. If I pay through my employer it will cost $300/month for an individual plan. That doesn't include doctors fees and medicine. I also have a medical condition where I take daily meds. They cost over $2000/month w/o insurance.
> 
> Does anyone know of a less expensive medical plan/insurance for the NY area? My primary concern is medication.


If your health insurance does not cover doctors fees and medicine, what does it cover? sounds like a lousy plan.

Have you checked to see if there is some policy you can get on under the affordable care act due to your high monthly medication costs? I've also read that some drug companies will work with people to give them medication at a lower cost.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> If your health insurance does not cover doctors fees and medicine, what does it cover? sounds like a lousy plan.
> 
> Have you checked to see if there is some policy you can get on under the affordable care act due to your high monthly medication costs? I've also read that some drug companies will work with people to give them medication at a lower cost.


I'm guessing she meant that she's still on the hook for co-pays for meds and visits to the doc's office, as well as whatever percentage of office and hospital visits that the insurance doesn't cover.

And, honestly, $300/mo for health insurance seems somewhat reasonable.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, check New York state of Health.

There is cheap insurance available through NY Health Exchange. Whether you are eligiable or not, and what you would have to pay, you must check for that yourself.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

FYI, my understanding of the recent changes under the ACA is that while you might be able to opt out of an employer-sponsored plan (and rights to opt out are qualified based on the enrollment period of your employer's plan, etc.) you might not be entitled to any of the subsidies available to workers who don't have the option of employer-sponsored plans. Lots of things to check out so just be careful.


----------



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

What is the NY Health Exchange? ACA?

Right now under his insurance normal sick visits for my kids is $50 copayment. Any other tests, strep, urine, nebulizer, breathing are all additional $75. The same applies to me. Emegency clinis are $75 copay. Most kids medicines are low costs, but mine is mailaway but only costs me $240 for 3 months so I got lucky there. If I sign kids up with Child Health Plus I should be approved the household income is lower. 

BUT is child support and alimony an add on to household income?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.healthexchangequotes.com/?CID=24343&SRC=heq_msn&Sub_ID=new%20york%20individual%20health%20insurance&position={adposition}&google_network={network}&creativeid={creative}&matchtype=b&mobile=&bw_keyword=new%20york%20individual%20health%20insurance&bw_state=New+York&utm_content={creative}&kid=137923545503471&pdv=c

ACA is the Affordable Care Act


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

sorry the link didn't work well. You can always copy the URL


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

There is federal protection regarding health plans that you can remain on ex-spouses employer health insurance for 36 mos...through COBRA (if business employs more than 20 people...or have a mini-COBRA option if less than 20 if state allows it). 

HOWEVER, you will be paying whatever third-party firm handles COBRA for the employer...it will no longer be a part of ex-H's premium AND you will be paying FULL PREMIUN price for yourself...not employer match/discount/group premium price. 

This is to maintain your health insurance carrier if you wish, but it may be cheaper to go elsewhere depending on the plan.


----------



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

I looked into the NY Health Plans. There is a certain criteria for salary you need to meet. If I get child support that will put me over the bracket and I cannot receive any insurance. I need both.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

FormerSelf said:


> There is federal protection regarding health plans that you can remain on ex-spouses employer health insurance for 36 mos...through COBRA (if business employs more than 20 people...or have a mini-COBRA option if less than 20 if state allows it).


This is correct. In my divorce, I negotiated into the settlement that husband would keep me on his insurance (and he would pay for it) for a full year. After the year was up, I elected to go on the COBRA plan for 36 months; the coverage ended up being very nearly the same cost as he was paying, so no big spike in premiums. Then, use those 3 years to start shopping around for new coverage for you. You can cancel COBRA if you find a suitable plan that you want to switch to.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hopelessus said:


> I looked into the NY Health Plans. There is a certain criteria for salary you need to meet. If I get child support that will put me over the bracket and I cannot receive any insurance. I need both.


Apply with what you are currently making, not what you might receive, and double check that child support is included in your income. For lots of things, reporting child support as an income source is optional.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Hopelessus said:


> I looked into the NY Health Plans. There is a certain criteria for salary you need to meet. If I get child support that will put me over the bracket and I cannot receive any insurance. I need both.


That's BS.
You can get insurance, it may not be free insurance but you can get it. Through the NY state of health, you can get insurance which is subsidized based on your income. Even at the highest level of income, it is sitill subsidized in that the retail cost is higher than the exchange cost. If you are looking at $2300 you can probably do better.


----------

